# la joda



## Hernada

Hola amigos:
He escuchado una canción de Rodrigo Bueno cantante argentino de cuarteto
Soy cordobés, 
me gusta el vino y la joda y lo tomo sin soda 
porque  así pega más.

Que significa aqui "la joda". Yo conozco solo el verbo "joder" ¿Tienen alguna relación? 
¿Así pega más qiuere decír: el vino sin soda emborracha más que con soda?
Por cierto aca en Hungría hay un dicho que dice:"el vino con agua, el cafe con azucar y el amor con matriomonio no se debe echar a perder". ¿Hay algo semejante en español?
Gracias 
Hernada


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Hernada*:
Como bien suponés, *joda* tiene relación con joder, pero el significado de _joda_ es más amplio que el del verbo _joder_.
La joda es diversión, pasarla bien, estar con otros con los que se pueda obtener/compartir cualquier placer: tener relaciones sexuales, fumar, beber, ir a discotecas... lo que se le ocurra a cada uno. 
El vino sin soda, obviamente, es más fuerte, por eso dice que "así pega más": el efecto se siente antes que si se lo toma diluido (eso es parte de la joda -al menos, parecería que algunos lo entienden así, que les gusta sentirse obnubilados-).


----------



## Dentellière

La joda: _la fiesta_

_"Tener una joda esta noche" : tener una fiesta_

_Aclaración: Fiesta de "todo tipo" _


----------



## iaf

Hola Hernanda:

En Argentina "la joda" se usa coloquialmente en el sentido de "la fiesta". Es así como se lo entiende en esta canción.

También, en otros contextos, puede referirse a cuestiones de poca seriedad, p.e.: "Ese curso es una joda, no se aprende nada, el profesor se la pasa repitiendo siempre lo mismo..."

Aparte, nosotros no usamos el verbo "joder" en el sentido que se lo entiende en España, sino en el sentido de "engañar / traicionar" (siempre en registro coloquial).

Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## Calambur

Sí, *fiesta*, pero un tipo de fiesta muy especial. 
De las diferentes acepciones que ofrece el DRAE, la más aproximada sería ésta:
*4. *f. Diversión o regocijo.
Pero conviene aclarar que es un tipo de diversión o regocijo de características muy particulares, como dije antes.


----------



## Hernada

Gracias por la explicación porque  no podia imaginar que Rodrigo va usar algo muy vulgar en su canción. En España se dice salír a la juerga en vez de joda. Por otra parte en Cuba se usa la frase coloquialmente "no jodas más" es decír dejame en paz.


----------



## Dentellière

Hernada said:


> Gracias por la explicación porque no podia imaginar que Rodrigo va usar algo muy vulgar en su canción. En España se dice salír a la juerga en vez de joda. Por otra parte en Cuba se usa la frase coloquialmente "no jodas más" es decír dejame en paz.


 

Esto último es bastante frecuente. Hay una canción de Juan Manuel Serrat que dice: _Niño, deja ya de joder con la pelota_..."   En el sentido de "No molestes más con la pelota"

Entiendo que es un verbo muy coloquial con diversos sentidos.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Hernada:
Puedes imaginar tranquilamente que Rodrigo dijera vulgaridades, y acertarías...
Entiendo que era un buen muchacho, pero muy poco refinado (digo "era" porque murió -hace pocos años, en un accidente-).
La expresión "salir de joda" es vulgar.


----------



## Hernada

Gracias por su respuesta. Rodrigo me parece tambien un chico simpatico (sé que el se murio hace 10 años y que era muy popular) A veces no es facil entender la jerga usada en distintos paises de America Latina.


----------



## Calambur

De nada.


----------



## iaf

Calambur said:


> Sí, *fiesta*, pero un tipo de fiesta muy especial.
> De las diferentes acepciones que ofrece el DRAE, la más aproximada sería ésta:
> *4. *f. Diversión o regocijo.
> Pero conviene aclarar que es un tipo de diversión o regocijo de características muy particulares, como dije antes.


 
Lamento tener que contradecir aquí. Una "joda" no es ningún tipo de fiesta "muy especial" o "muy particular", es simplemente una fiesta en idioma coloquial, especialmente entre los jóvenes pero también entre mayores. Por ello no me parece apropiado tratar de inducir alguna conotación diferente de lo que es su uso real y corriente en la actualidad argentina.



Hernada said:


> ... no podia imaginar que Rodrigo va usar algo muy vulgar en su canción. En España se dice salír a la juerga en vez de joda...


 


Calambur said:


> Hola, Hernada:
> Puedes imaginar tranquilamente que Rodrigo dijera vulgaridades, y acertarías...
> Entiendo que era un buen muchacho, pero muy poco refinado (digo "era" porque murió -hace pocos años, en un accidente-).
> La expresión "salir de joda" es vulgar.


 
Vuelvo a repetir: es idioma coloquial, no vulgar. Su uso tampoco indica específicamente alguna clase de "falta de refinamiento". 
Podrás escuchar frases como "este finde me fui de joda con unos amigos" en todo estrato social en conversaciones relajadas e informales.

En este punto me gustaría indicar que el uso correcto del idioma es siempre muy saludable, pero también es imprescindible el respeto por el idioma como una entidad viva, dinámica y muy arraigada en su pueblo, en donde forzadas conotaciones de distinción sólo lo convierten en un objeto de academias y museos, quitándole toda autenticidad y vigencia.

Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## Calambur

iaf said:


> Vuelvo a repetir: es idioma coloquial, no vulgar. Su uso tampoco indica específicamente alguna clase de "falta de refinamiento".


Decir *joda* en lugar de *fiesta* es vulgar en sentido estricto, y en consecuencia indica falta de refinamiento.


> *vulgar *(del lat. «vulgäris»)
> *1 *adj. Propio del vulgo. ¤ No refinado: ‘Lenguaje [o gusto] vulgar’.





> *vulgo *(del lat. «vulgus») m. Conjunto formado por la gran mayoría de las personas, o sea, *las que no se distinguen especialmente por su cultura*, su aristocracia o cualquier circunstancia que las incluye en una minoría.





> *refinado, -a *
> *2 *adj. Aplicado a personas, sus gustos, costumbres, etc., delicado o distinguido; muy cuidado en los detalles y exento de cualquier tosquedad o vulgaridad: ‘Un servicio de mesa refinado. Una persona de gustos refinados’.





iaf said:


> Podrás escuchar frases como "este finde me fui de joda con unos amigos" en todo estrato social en conversaciones relajadas e informales.


Podrás escuchar eso y muchísimas otras cosas, pero no porque se digan mucho dejan de ser vulgares.


----------



## iaf

Visto que te autodeclarás "árbitro de lo vulgar y lo refinado", no tengo el menor interés de entrar en discusiones de oídos sordos. 
Una lástima por la defiguración que le proporcionás a nuestro habla.


----------



## Calambur

iaf said:


> Una lástima por la defiguración que le proporcionás a nuestro habla.


Aviso
La palabra* defigurar *no está en el Diccionario. 
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=defigurar

*habla* es de género femenino. Ver: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=habla
Por lo tanto: nuestr*a* habla.


----------



## cacarulo

Tal vez, para evitar la antinomia vulgar-refinado, o disquisiciones por el estilo, podríamos hablar de "malsonante" o no.
Creo que un uso extendido como el de "joda" en este caso no es malsonante. (¿O seré tan vulgar que no noto mi propia vulgaridad?).

Una acepción extra es la de no gustar de asumir responsabilidades.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Tal vez, para evitar la antinomia vulgar-refinado, o disquisiciones por el estilo, podríamos hablar de "malsonante" o no.


Podemos hablar de "malsonante", ¡cómo no!


> Del DUE:
> *malsonante *
> *1 *adj. Se aplica a lo que suena desagradablemente. Þ Disonante. ¤ Se aplica particularmente a las palabras o expresiones incorrectas.
> *2 *Aplicado a «palabra, expresión», etc., *inconveniente o grosero.*
> V. «_palabra_ malsonante».





cacarulo said:


> Creo que un uso extendido como el de "joda" en este caso no es malsonante. (¿O seré tan vulgar que no noto mi propia vulgaridad?).


Para mí sí es malsonante (será, probablemente, una cuestión de sensibilidad -o de la educación que cada quien haya recibido-).
Sin embargo, lo que me aterra de estas cuestiones es la incapacidad de diferenciar...
Y por otra parte sí noto esa capacidad: nótese que nadie habla de una "joda en la Embajada de XXX". 

¿Por qué será que en determinados ámbitos no se usa la palabra *joda*?

Aclaro, como ya he hecho otras veces, que soy muy malhablada (capaz de decir casi cualquier "palabrota") y no me avergüenzo de ello, pero también soy muy consciente de lo que digo y de dónde, cuándo y ante quién digo las cosas. 
Y si digo una grosería, sé que lo es. No me creo que porque sea una "palabrota" muy usada, deja de ser una grosería.


----------



## cacarulo

La definición de "malsonante" que citás da más margen para la subjetividad que la de "vulgo", la cual suena como mínimo muy desagradable con eso de "la gran mayoría de las personas, o sea, *las que no se distinguen especialmente por su cultura*, su aristocracia o cualquier circunstancia que las incluye en una minoría".

Por lo demás, yo recuerdo lo famosas que fueron las jodas en la embajada argentina en Chile cuando el embajador era Spinoza Melo  

Más allá de la broma, nunca estuve en una embajada o en esos otros ámbitos a los que aludís, así que no puedo afirmar que en esos lugares se use o no la palabrita en cuestión.

Y al menos discutiría eso de que por ser muy usada una grosería no deja de serlo. No lo sé. Creo que no, que no son algo absoluto, sino que se determinan en relación con el contexto, y ese contexto varía.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Y al menos discutiría eso de que por ser muy usada una grosería no deja de serlo. No lo sé. Creo que no, que no son algo absoluto, sino que se determinan en relación con el contexto, y ese contexto varía.


Bueno, como quieras. Te "contesto" con unos versos de Quevedo, tomados del "Sueño del Infierno":

_Dije que una señora era absoluta, _
_y siendo más honesta que Lucrecia,_
_por dar fin al cuarteto la hice *puta*._
_[…]_
_Aquí nos tienen, como ves, metidos _(es decir, en el Infierno)
_y por el consonante condenados,_
_a puros versos, como ves, perdidos._

_¡Oh, míseros poetas desdichados!_

Ya ves lo que les ha sucedido a algunos poetas por usar palabras malsonantes. 

Ruego a los moderadores que perdonen el que haya transcripto siete versos (es que, si no, no se entendería la idea).


----------



## Fer BA

iaf said:


> Visto que te autodeclarás "árbitro de lo vulgar y lo refinado", no tengo el menor interés de entrar en discusiones de oídos sordos.
> Una lástima por la defiguración que le proporcionás a nuestro habla.


 
Recojo el guante, y con todo el cariño que le puedo tener a Calambur, creo que no se declara ni árbitro ni juez, sino más bien fiscal. Y en este punto nos encontramos en veredas opuestas.

Creo que Hernada, como cualquier persona del planeta que entra en contacto con otros tiene en claro la distinción entre vulgo y aristocracia y seguramente tiene una posición tomada al respecto. 

Yo, particularmente, me declaro, orgullosamente, parte del vulgo. Mi imagen de la aristocracia es la de un señor decadente y rapaz que se empeña a vivir a costas de otros. Mi imagen del refinamiento, es la del rococó francés, en la corte de Luis XVI. Y me resulta algo patético. Lamentablemente me perdí la carrera de Rodrigo, pero adoro a muchos otros cantantes vulgares como Serrat, Edith Piaf, Los Beatles y Elvis Presley o a poetas vulgares como Miguel Hernandez o Antonio Machado. La lista sería interminable. Lo popular y lo vulgar son la misma cosa, y no es sorprendente que una institución aristocrática como la RAE, asi lo señale. Cantantes y poetas populares son los que llenan mi biblioteca, y del resto hay, pero poco.

Como en tantos otros terrenos, lo que se disputa es la propiedad de algo, en este caso, la propiedad del habla. Y para mí no quedan dudas del lugar en el que estoy y de cual será el resultado final.


----------



## miguel89

iaf said:


> Lamento tener que contradecir aquí. Una "joda" no es ningún tipo de fiesta "muy especial" o "muy particular", es simplemente una fiesta en idioma coloquial, especialmente entre los jóvenes pero también entre mayores. Por ello no me parece apropiado tratar de inducir alguna conotación diferente de lo que es su uso real y corriente en la actualidad argentina.



Yo opino que "joda", hoy en día, no es una palabra fuerte ni mucho menos, pero sigue siendo algo más que coloquial, digamos que está a medio camino. Basta compararla con "juerga" o "parranda" que, creo yo, sí son lisa y llanamente coloquiales. Quizás sea un residuo de la primera acepción que tiene en España lo que la hace un poquito más aspera.

Saludos



Fer BA said:


> Como en tantos otros terrenos, lo que se disputa es la propiedad de algo, en este caso, la propiedad del habla. Y para mí no quedan dudas del lugar en el que estoy y de cual será el resultado final.


----------



## untarado

Hola gentes, no leí el detalle de la discusión, ni pienso aportar mis opiniones. Comparto con Calambur en líneas generales la diferencia entre bulgar y coloquial. 

Mi punto de consulta es el siguiente. Estoy corrigiendo una revista que diagramo y coedito con un compañero de trabajo, revista formal e institucional de una institución religiosa (Iglesia Evangelica Luterana Argentina). En uno de los textos que estoy corrigiendo, el escritor menciona textualemente "la joda", refiriéndose a la fiesta nocturna con extralimitación de límites morales y normales aceptados (p.ej: diversión versus exceso de alcohol). Necesito reemplazar la frase por una expresión coloquial, pero fiesta no se termina de adecuar. ¿Alguno podrá ayudarme en esta diyuntiva?

Agradezco mucho el aporte. Eduardo.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Hernada said:


> Hola amigos:
> He escuchado una canción de Rodrigo Bueno cantante argentino de cuarteto
> Soy cordobés,
> me gusta el vino y la joda y lo tomo sin soda
> porque así pega más.
> 
> Que significa aqui "la joda". Yo conozco solo el verbo "joder" ¿Tienen alguna relación?
> ¿Así pega más qiuere decír: el vino sin soda emborracha más que con soda?
> Por cierto aca en Hungría hay un dicho que dice:"el vino con agua, el cafe con azucar y el amor con matriomonio no se debe echar a perder". ¿Hay algo semejante en español?
> Gracias
> Hernada


 
En México UNA JODA es _una friega, una chinga, una gran molestia o solo una reprimenda._

*Ejemplo:*

_- Anoche llegué muy tarde a mi casa, mi padre se enojó y me puso una "joda" (la joda puede ser física, oral, económica o moral)_

_- Aposté todo mi dinero a mi equipo favorito, perdieron, y me han puesto una joda . . . . . . . .  (porque tal véz ya tenía comprometido ese dinero de la apuesta para otro negocio y ahora me hace falta)_


----------



## Calambur

Habría que conocer bien el contexto (es muy importante) pero tal vez te sirva *juerga*:


> Del DUE.
> *3 *(«Armar, Estar de, Correrse una, Irse de») *Diversión en que se alborota y se bebe y, a veces, se cometen excesos.* Se aplica a cada ocasión o al género de diversión: ‘Organizar una juerga. Le gusta la juerga’.


EDITO.
También podría ser *francachela*, o *parranda*.


> *francachela *(¿de «franco», en el sentido de «sin ceremonias», con el sonido despect. «ch»?) f. Reunión de personas para una comilona. ¤ Reunión en que la gente se divierte desordenada o licenciosamente. Ô *Juerga.
> 
> *parranda *(¿de or. expresivo?; «Andar, Ir de») f. *Juerga o diversión de gente reunida; particularmente, de gente que va divirtiéndose por distintos sitios.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

untarado said:


> Hola gentes, no leí el detalle de la discusión, ni pienso aportar mis opiniones. Comparto con Calambur en líneas generales la diferencia entre bulgar y coloquial.
> 
> Mi punto de consulta es el siguiente. Estoy corrigiendo una revista que diagramo y coedito con un compañero de trabajo, revista formal e institucional de una institución religiosa (Iglesia Evangelica Luterana Argentina). En uno de los textos que estoy corrigiendo, el escritor menciona textualemente "la joda", refiriéndose a la fiesta nocturna con extralimitación de límites morales y normales aceptados (p.ej: diversión versus exceso de alcohol). Necesito reemplazar la frase por una expresión coloquial, pero fiesta no se termina de adecuar. ¿Alguno podrá ayudarme en esta diyuntiva?
> 
> Agradezco mucho el aporte. Eduardo.


 
*-¿juerga?*


----------



## untarado

No me convence, el texto es el siguiente

"El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni la joda, ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."

Juerga no me parece una palabra de uso formal y habitual en Argentina.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

untarado said:


> No me convence, el texto es el siguiente
> 
> "El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni la joda, ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."
> 
> Juerga no me parece una palabra de uso formal y habitual en Argentina.


 
Leyendo el texto completo, parece ser parte de alguna ¿revista? religiosa o de temas espirituales, entonces creo que se debe utilizar una palabra más suave, acorde con el texto:

"El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni la *fiesta* (joda), ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."


----------



## Mate

untarado said:


> No me convence, el texto es el siguiente
> 
> "El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni la joda, ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."
> 
> Juerga no me parece una palabra de uso formal y habitual en Argentina.


Justamente por eso es que decimos _joda_. Suena un poquito fuerte, pero no hay un equivalente dietético y a la vez perfecto.

Tal vez si ponés «la noche», pero no sé si te servirá.

"...ni las cosas materiales, ni la noche, ni las amistades..."


----------



## Bloodsun

Concuerdo con Mateamargo: En esa frase se puede reemplazar "la joda" por "la noche" sin que varíe significativamente su significado, ni su intensidad. De hecho, se suele hablar también de *la noche* como sinónimo de *la joda*. "Me gusta la noche" equivale a "me gusta la joda", en ese contexto y con esa acepción de joda (palabra con innumerables y extensos usos en Argentina, excepto en su connotación directamente sexual).

"El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni *la noche*, ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."

Sin embargo, depende de a quién esté dirigida la revista que estás editando. Si es para que la lea un argentino, tanto joda como noche se entenderán perfectamente en esa frase (aunque sonaría menos ""vulgar"" decir noche). Sin embargo, si la idea es que lo lea un español, deberías evitar a toda costa hablar de *joda*, y no estoy segura de que los españoles interpretasen por *noche* lo mismo que nosotros. En ese caso, quedaría mejor *juerga* (término no del todo desconocido en nuestro país), con lo que se lograría transmitir la idea sin cambiarle el sentido que le da la palabra *joda*. También depende de si la intención es meramente descriptiva, o si se quiere conservar el tono argentino.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Voto por "*noche*", como sugiere* Mate*.
Saludos


----------



## solysombra

untarado said:


> No me convence, el texto es el siguiente
> 
> "El tema de la devoción fue sobre lo que trae verdadera felicidad: no son ni las cosas materiales, ni la joda, ni las amistades, sino lo que nos trae una felicidad plena es..."
> 
> Juerga no me parece una palabra de uso formal y habitual en Argentina.


 
¿Qué tal la vida disipada o disoluta en vez de la joda? Por ahí suena medio moralista, pero después de todo se trata de una institución religiosa, no creo que esté del todo mal (Conozco de cerca la tendencia de algunas instituciones religiosas de usar palabras que usa la juventud para quedar bien con ella, para ganársela; a mí me parece horrible).

Para mí es una cuestión de ser coherente con el nivel de lenguaje que se está usando, y con el contexto. Aquí me conecto con la pregunta original. Y de pura casualidad, releyendo el libro "Uno y el universo" de Ernesto Sábato, me topé con lo siguiente, bajo el titulito: "Poderío del lenguaje":

"Como en el ajedrez, una palabra no vale por sí sola, sino por su posición relativa, por la estructura total de la que forma parte".

En la canción de Rodrigo, la palabra "joda" me parece de lo más inofensiva. No es que está en una recepcíón de embajadores, y hablando con uno de ellos le dice "Qué jodón que sos"... 

Y por último, creo que vulgar o no... No sería tan categórica. A lo sumo diría que hay palabras más vulgares que otras, en una serie continua. Al principio de la serie estarían las palabras "finas", y al final, las tremendamente vulgares. En el medío, millones de palabras cuya vulgaridad es cuestión de gustos, y más que nada del contexto.

(Por ejemplo, la palabra "puta" como la usa Quevedo en la cita de Calambur, me parece perfecta, y ya sabemos cuán ofensiva y vulgar puede llegar a ser esa palabra).

He dicho.


----------



## Cbes

Calambur said:


> Sí, *fiesta*, pero un tipo de fiesta muy especial.
> De las diferentes acepciones que ofrece el DRAE, la más aproximada sería ésta:
> *4. *f. Diversión o regocijo.
> Pero conviene aclarar que es un tipo de diversión o regocijo de características muy particulares, como dije antes.



¿Cuáles son las características particulares de una joda? (hablando en el sentido de fiesta)
Con el debido respeto Calambur creo que acá estas siendo mas papista que el Papa, el sentido con el que esta usado esta palabra es simplemente salir a bailar/divertirse/juntarse con amigos, las demás interpretaciones son subjetivas y hasta prejuiciosas me atrevería a decir

En cuanto a preguntado por *untarado* coincido con lo aportado por *solysombra* "vida disipada, disoluta" va bien en el contexto


----------



## untarado

Gracias gentes, entre noche, baile y vida disipada voy a tener una respuesta. Agradezco la cooperación.

Eduardo.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> ¿Qué tal la vida disipada o disoluta en vez de la joda? Por ahí suena medio moralista, pero después de todo se trata de una institución religiosa, no creo que esté del todo mal.
> *Con respecto a la consulta de untarado, estoy de acuerdo.*


 


Cbes said:


> ¿Cuáles son las características particulares de una joda? (hablando en el sentido de fiesta)
> *He tratado de mencionar algunas en el post #2 (ver también el #4).*
> 
> Con el debido respeto Calambur creo que acá estas siendo mas papista que el Papa, el sentido con el que esta usado esta palabra es simplemente salir a bailar/divertirse/juntarse con amigos, las demás *interpretaciones son subjetivas* y hasta prejuiciosas me atrevería a decir.
> *Tal vez lo sean (sólo tal vez). Después de todo, este es un foro donde uno vuelca opiniones. Para obtener definiciones "químicamente puras" basta con mirar los diccionarios.*
> *(De "prejuiciosas", nada).*


 
Respecto de lo que es vulgar o no lo es, remito a lo que dije en el _post_ #12.
Si en este foro estuviera permitido hacer listas de palabras y frases, me animaría a armar una, de vulgaridades y groserías, de no menos de 300, y eso sin esforzame mucho.
Que nadie suponga que no las conozco ni que se me caen los anillos al oírlas, y mucho menos que no soy capaz de decirlas en determinadas -y muy especiales- circunstancias; pero si una expresión es vulgar, no pierde su carácter porque la diga Víctor García de la Concha.


----------



## Cbes

Estimada Calambur, yo cité tu post Nº5, del resto de tus comentarios y aserciones nada tengo que decir por cuanto estoy de acuerdo con lo que decís, es aquí donde me parece que tu comentario hace agua y me suena prejuicioso, pues (así lo entiendo yo) estás dando a entender que "salir de joda" significa salir a hacer algo de características particulares "extras", es por eso que pregunto cuáles son esas particularidades, además del significado que previa y correctamente habías dado.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Cbes*:
De verdad te digo que no entiendo el punto al que te referís. 
¿Dónde está lo prejuicioso al decir que "hay fiestas y fiestas"? ¿O acaso son todas iguales?





> ...estás dando a entender que "salir de joda" significa salir a hacer algo de características particulares "extras",


...y sí, eso es lo que entiendo por _salir de joda, _salir a divertirse y permitirse licencias varias.
Entiendo, además, que el léxico de los más jóvenes se viene abajo a toda carrera, y que de tanto oír "salir de joda", muchos se han vuelto incapaces de reemplazar la expresión por otra menos vulgar. Creo que ni siquiera se les ocurre que lo que dicen es vulgar.

Hace poco, en un noticiero de televisión, entrevistaron a una chica adolescente, creo que de un colegio secundario, y no recuerdo por qué tema.
La chica quería expresar su opinión y en determinado momento se detuvo a buscar una palabra adecuada, pues no sabía cómo reemplazar la que pensaba; al fin, pareció no haberla encontrado y se disculpó diciendo algo así:
_...no sé si está bien que yo lo diga aquí con esta palabra, pero (tal cosa) es una *piolada*..._
pero lo más lindo del caso fue que, un poquito más avanzada la conversación, dijo sin miramiento alguno:
_...esto es una joda._ 
(Es decir, *piolada* le parecía una palabra fuerte; *joda*, no).


----------



## Cbes

Calambur said:


> ¿Dónde está lo prejuicioso al decir que "hay fiestas y fiestas"? ¿O acaso son todas iguales?


Nunca son iguales, pero el uso de "hay fiestas y fiestas" no se refiere a similitudes o diferencias  sino a la moralidad o a las buenas costumbres que hay en algunas y falta en otras



> ...y sí, eso es lo que entiendo por _salir de joda, _salir a divertirse y permitirse licencias varias.


Aquí está nuestra diferencia
_salir de joda = _salir a divertirse
las licencias corresponden a cada uno y no a la joda



> Entiendo, además, que el léxico de los más jóvenes se viene abajo a toda carrera, y que de tanto oír "salir de joda", muchos se han vuelto incapaces de reemplazar la expresión por otra menos vulgar. Creo que ni siquiera se les ocurre que lo que dicen es vulgar.
> 
> Hace poco, en un noticiero de televisión, entrevistaron a una chica adolescente, creo que de un colegio secundario, y no recuerdo por qué tema.
> La chica quería expresar su opinión y en determinado momento se detuvo a buscar una palabra adecuada, pues no sabía cómo reemplazar la que pensaba; al fin, pareció no haberla encontrado y se disculpó diciendo algo así:
> _...no sé si está bien que yo lo diga aquí con esta palabra, pero (tal cosa) es una *piolada*..._
> pero lo más lindo del caso fue que, un poquito más avanzada la conversación, dijo sin miramiento alguno:
> _...esto es una joda._
> (Es decir, *piolada* le parecía una palabra fuerte; *joda*, no).


Es verdad, es de terror.


----------

